# Aroid-Themed 56-column Riparium



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

*Aroid-Themed Riparium in 56-column*

I have a concept for a new display in the works. This first post is some pre-journal explanation of what I have in mind.

*Hardware & Life Support:*

I plan to use this tank:

http://op5.triadinet.com/elmers/nlcatalog.asp?loc=nlsearch.asp&args=action|search|searchfor|56a|searchby|bydesc

I picked one up tonight--I was lucky that the LFS had one in stock--at a double price reduction. I got a good deal.

This ought to be a good size and shape for a riparium setup. It is 24" tall, so there is plenty of room for plants to grow up, including the taller-statured stuff that I plan to use. This model is close to the Aqueon 65, but 6" shorter at 30" wide. It is still 18" deep front-to-back and closer in shape to a cube, a difference that I hope can help me to accentuate visual depth.

This will be a _moderate humidity_ system an idea that I will explain more later on. I am not sure if that Perfecto tank comes supplied with a glass canopy, but I will essentially plan to cover most of the top while having a 1-2" gap along the front. This will permit a degree of air circulation that should keep the glass free of very much condensation on the inside. I'm guessing at a target relative humidity of ~70% or so.

I want to use an inexpensive T5 grow-light similar to the one that I have over my 55-gallon crypts riparium.










The same manufacturer makes a 24", 24-watt model--super cute and just 40 bucks:

http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8880#

This will be a cheap option f I can get away with just this light at less than 1/2-watt/gallon of tank volume. I haven't tried to measure differences yet, but I get the impression that planted ripariums can get along with relatively less light than traditional planted tanks: the light does not have to penetrate through such depths of water as in a regular tank. There are also a number of low-light emersed plants to choose from for planting a riparium. Anyway, I'll see how the plants perform with just one fixture. I can add a second later on if needed.

I plan to use an XP1 or XP2 Filstar for water filtration/circulation, applying a plumbing modification to reach down to the water:










_For the cabinet_ I want to apply the same general idea that I used for some other stands that I made, but closer to this one in construction:



kimcadmus said:


>


I want to do something with that exposed plywood end grain, but conspicuously joined with carriage bolts. I probably won't use the colored laminate but instead just polyurethane finish the plywood.

I picked up the tank tonight. With a double discount I got one new for a hundred and ten bucks. I have some continued conceptual observations.

*Substrate:*

My general plan is to use a light-colored coarse sand with larger stones and manzanita branches that will stand up erect out of the water. My 65 has the general layout fthat I have in mind...










So, imagine that with some stones around the bases of the manzanita branches. That scape has a triangular orientation, but I think that a mound shape might be better for this new one. I'll probably just have to see how my plants fit into the space before settling on a scape theme.

I like to use these bases that I make with 1/4" sheet PVC to anchor manzanita branches:










These bases make it much easier to position and reposition the pieces.

I found an interesting and different application of stones that *jargonchipmunk* used in the mineralized setup that he described over on another forum:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/82265-jargonchipmunks-first-scape-pics-04-21-a-6.html#post833525

At first impression this material seems unnatural and like nothing you would see at the bottom of a river or lake, but I like it a lot. I wonder if it or some other boldly-patterned or brightly-colored rock will work in this display(?). I might purchase some samples to get a better idea. There are quite a few options at the nearby big-box petstore, but it is expensive. We also have a block & stone yard close by where I can hunt for rocks.

Here is another option, rounded river stones:










I have use these a number of times so I'm inclined to try something new, but these are really easy to work with and I have lots of them on hand.

I intend to just use inert silica sand for the floor of the tank. I could also use a clay gravel plant substrate--for somewhat better plant nutrition--but most of these materials are darker in color and it is important to use bright materials in the underwater portions of ripariums because that region becomes shaded by the emersed plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Early this morning I got the tank into a temporary spot in my shop. This bench is not especially sturdy--can you spot the doorknob?--but I am going to put about 8" of water in there so that I can start adapting the plants to this new environment while I get the stand and other components put together.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I just posted a thread over in Substrates that describes a good methods for planting those _Spathiphyllum_ peace lilies in a riparium. Here is the link to it:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/substrates/64251-planting-spathiphyllum-riparium-planter.html#post487043


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is a FTS with some plants stuck in there provisionally:










This is just temporary, but it gives an idea of what I have in mind. I think that I will use most of these plants.

Here's a closeup of the Java fern grown on a Trellis Raft that's there on the left side.










This thing has grown like crazy as an emersed plant. The foliage of this large plant is more coarse than what I would like. I hope to get some needle-leaf going on Trellis Rafts soon, although it will take a while to get big full specimens like this one.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

This looks like another good one.

Charlie


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope to have more updates on the way soon. I am having fun with this one. I quote myself here from another post with some more conceptual ideas, these about plants.



hydrophyte said:


> *Plants:*
> 
> I am selecting plants for this display with the idea of maintaining low to moderate light and moderate humidity. I also have plant size and shape in mind. This tank has quite a bit of room, so I can include some larger specimens.
> 
> ...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got my sand substrates today in a box that FedEx dropped off, "Nile Sand" and "Branco Forest Sand".



















I plan to blend these two for a natural appearance.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

subscribed cant wait to see it all done


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I added some sand to the tank to start it cycling. Here is some of the Branco Forest Sand.










I added a pinch of fish food to the bottom of each of these snap-top dishes. After pouring in the sand I then squeezed the mulm from a dirty sponge filter in one of my livebearer breeding tanks.










Keeping the sand in those containers will facilitate tear down and set up when I move the tank into its permanent spot.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jun 27, 2008)

You are so great with these tanks! They look so natural and so beautifully arranged with just the right plants to mix with each other. I am also inspired by your stand build that I am thinking of making a whole set of office furniture to match a stand I am in the process of starting up.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

update?


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

This looks great, I love the Alocasia! I didn't think it would grow emersed, I have one myself as a house plant. They grow pretty big though.


----------

